
LifeLock Security Bug Puts Millions of Customer Emails at Risk - mcloide1977
https://www.experian.com/blogs/ask-experian/lifelock-security-bug-puts-millions-of-customer-emails-at-risk
======
apotatopot
"Symantec, LifeLock’s parent company, says it fixed the issue and found no
indication customer email addresses have been harvested."

